# The ' Roaming Rooster ' Gift's Singer And Youtuber/influencer Chicken Sandwiches For Life



## 1QTPie (Sep 13, 2019)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/life...ch-restaurant-just-gave-tweeter-chicken-life/










By Hannah Natanson
September 10

Two weeks ago, a tweet praising the fried chicken sandwiches at Roaming Rooster in the District went viral — and now, to repay the tweeter, the restaurant’s owners have granted her free chicken for life.

The tweet from Bri Hall, a 24-year-old musician raised in Maryland whose stage name is “La Hara,” drove demand for the restaurant’s sandwiches, generating lines that still stretch out the door at all hours of the day. Hall posted during the height of America’s obsession with the Popeyes chicken sandwich to suggest that D.C. locals try Roaming Rooster, a family business owned by an Ethiopian immigrant who, she wrote, “has always been kind.”

_[Forget Popeyes: A viral tweet has customers lining up outside this immigrant-owned chicken sandwich restaurant in D.C.]_

“After her tweet, our business went up,” at the restaurant in the Woodridge neighborhood of Northeast Washington, said Michael Habtemariam, one of Roaming Rooster’s owners. “Now she never has to pay again.”


_*While Popeyes is cool and all if you live in the DMV area you should check out Roaming Rooster in DC. It’s Black owned, and the founder Mike is Ethiopian born. He grew the family business from a food truck and has always been kind pic.twitter.com/kxS40kETlc

— LA HARA (Breaker of Combs) (@BriHallOfficial) August 26, 2019*_


----------



## 1QTPie (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## SlimPickinz (Sep 13, 2019)

1QTPie said:


>


Oh I love her YT videos. Her production is so fresh and innovative.


----------



## Laela (Sep 13, 2019)

Good for her! More power to the owners.. I hope their business grows from this.


----------



## 1QTPie (Sep 13, 2019)

I went the other night. The food was good and the female owner manned the register. She was delightful and the food was fresh and hot. The line was not out the door, but it was packed. There was a constant stream of people in there. They close at 8pm, but folks were still coming in at 8:15.  (Stood in like at 7:40ish, got our food at 8:10 or so.)

There was also a small, but cute reunion while I was waiting. A woman and her man walked in, stood in line (I noticed them because I was wondering if the woman was YT passing or just tan. LOL)  The women next to them waiting for her food turned toward her; they looked at one another and started squealing and hugging.  Turns out that the woman in line was her favorite teacher.   

Chicken brings people together.   

I'll be back on my vegan stuff next month.


----------



## GinnyP (Oct 1, 2019)

This makes me so happy and proud!
Happy tears!


----------

